# please help me to understand readings!!



## beccakatewebb (Aug 16, 2008)

i have just used a 5 in 1 test kit that i got when i originallly got the tank, the readings are as follows: 

NO3 - 0 
NO2 - 1 
GH - >6od 
KH - 3od 
PH - 6.8 

please can you let me know what this means and are these readings okay?


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

NO3 - Nitrates are 0
NO2 - Nitrites are 1ppm...If you have fish in the tank you need to do a water change as this is a dangerous level for them.
Your water is fairly soft and acidic.

Is this a fairly new setup? It appears you're still cycling. You also need to test for Ammonia (NH3/NH4). I recommend that you not use the test strips. They are very inaccurate. Get the liquid test kits. API is a good one. They have a master kit that includes tests for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate and Ph.


----------



## beccakatewebb (Aug 16, 2008)

i have had the tank set up since christmas. i am not sure what you mean by cycling.

i will do a water change, should i do a 50% just to be on the safe side?


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=343

Read this...it will teach you about the nitrogen cycle and help you understand your readings more.


----------



## beccakatewebb (Aug 16, 2008)

I have done a water change and the readings are now

No3 - 25
No2 - 0
HG - >10od
KH - 6od
PH - 6.8

are things okay now?


----------



## gunmetal (Mar 26, 2008)

out of curiosity, are you removing any chlorine/chloramin from your tap water before your water changes? these chemicals will kill off the bacteria you need to break down the chemicals in your tank and keep all those levels in check. There are a variety of brands of balancing chemicals you can use. ask around. also, although many will recommend against it, you can get a bacteria booster to kick start/ suppost your cycling tank. "Cycle" is what i use if i notice any spikes in my parameters. if possible, letting your tank self-balance will usually lead to a stronger, more self-regulating environment.

just some food for thought, good luck.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

The fluctuating readings are leading me to believe more and more that your test strips are faulty.


----------

